# Gamer PC ca. 1.200 € + 24 Zoll Bildschirm 200 - 300 €



## takti91 (11. Februar 2015)

*Gamer PC ca. 1.200 € + 24 Zoll Bildschirm 200 - 300 €*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend zusammen,

nachdem nun auch mein 2. Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat, orientiere Ich mich mal wieder an einem Tower. Wie schon in der Überschrieft suche Ich einen guten Gaming PC im Bereich von 1200 € eventuell auch etwas mehr.
Ich dachte bishher Hardwaremäßig an:

GPU: Geforce GTX 980
CPU: möglichst ein starker i7 8 Kern Prozessor
RAM: mind. 8 GB
HDD: ich denke mir reicht eine normale Festplatte um die 1-2 GB (SSD kommt auf den Preis an und die Größe)
Gehäuse: ist natürlich eine Geschmacksache, aber gerne etwas schickes mit Beleuchtung

Das wäre so bishher in etwa meine Vorstellung. Auf eBay habe Ich schon einiges gefunden was Ich persönlich nicht schlecht fand.
Gerne würde Ich eure Meinung und Erfahrung dazu hören. Vielleicht ist das ja auch alles Mist was Ich mir überlegt habe und jemand hat eine viel bessere Idee 

Zum zweiten würde mich auch Interessieren, welcher Monitor zu dem PC gut passen könnte, am liebsten ein 24 Zoll Bildschirm um die 200 bis 300 €


Viele Grüße und jetzt schon Danke für kommende Beiträge
Michèl


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Also, eine GTX 980 ist halt schon sehr teuer. Da würd ich eher eine AMD R9 290 nehmen, die kostet fast halb so viel und ist auch Top - eine GTX 980 wäre halt ca 20% schneller, aber eben sehr teuer. Eine GTX 970 wiederum ist keine 10% schnelelr als die R9 290, kostet aber auch schon 320€ und somit 50€ mehr als die AMD-Karte. 

 Core i7: nimm einen Xeon 1231v3, das ist ein core i7 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit - der kostet halt dann ein gutes Stück weniger.  



Guck Dir mal hier den PC eher am Ende an http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9339968-gaming-pc-bis-1000a.html  das wäre ne sehr gute Zusammenstellung für 1050€ inkl Windows. Und als Grafikkarte kannst Du dann ja trotzdem die GTX 980 nehmen, wenn du sie unbedingt willst. und natürlich kann man bei den Einzelteilen auch noch leicht abweichen, zB gibt es auch günstiges passendes RAM von G.Skill oder GeIL, andere Gehäuse usw.


Monitor: zB der hier, der hat 144Hz, was das Bild ruhiger macht http://geizhals.at/de/benq-xl2411z-9h-l9slb-rbe-a1059669.html?hloc=de


----------



## takti91 (11. Februar 2015)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort! 
Ich muss sagen, dass Ich doch schon recht gerne die GTX 980 hätte. An für sich habe Ich überlegt mir einen bereits fertigen PC über eBay zu kaufen. Da würde so was in die Richtung in Frage kommen:

Gamer PC Intel Core i7 4790K 4x4,40Ghz-8GB-GTX980 4GB Super Jetstream -4x USB3 | eBay
High End Gamer PC Intel Core i7-4790K GTX 980 16GB 2TB HDD 256GB SSD Win 7 -014 | eBay

der zweite Link (Mein Favorit) kostet allerdings auch schon 1.599 €  Was würdest du dazu sagen, gibt es gute Alternativen, oder ist das Modell für 1.6k € so gut, dass Ich es mir kaufen sollte  ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Der erste PC ist vom Preis her okay, auch wenn es mit selber zusammenstellen auch 50-100€ günstiger sein könnte. Das Board ist zwar ein eher günstiges Übertaktermodell, aber es reicht. Du müsstest nur - wenn du übertakten willst - einen besseren Kühler noch nachrüsten. Und ne SSD kannst du ja auch selber kaufen und für Windows dann nutzen.

Der zweite ist aber viel zu teuer und hat einige Haken: das Board ist nicht zum übertakten gedacht, obwohl da die teure Übertakter-CPU im PC eingebaut ist. Das Netzteil ist ein Billig-Modell. Die Grafikkarte hat die eher laute Standardkühlung von Nvidia. Da bekommst du für 1500€ einen PC mit ebenfalls windows dabei, GTX 980, gutem Board und Netzteil sowie auch noch 256GB SSD statt 128GB, wenn du den selber zusammenstellst.


Es gibt auch Shops, die den PC für dich zusammenbauen - zB hardwareversand.de hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC  die nehmen 30€ für den Zusammenbau, und wenn du die Preise aus den Preisvergleich-Links nimmst, also die links zu hardwareversand bei jedem Produkt, und dann erst am Eede den "Rechnerzusammenbau" Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen  in den Warenkorb, dann sind die Preise auch ein Stück günstiger, als wenn du es per Konfigurator  machst


----------



## takti91 (15. Februar 2015)

Servus, Ich hatte leider bishher keine Zeit zurück zu schreiben. Also Ich habe den Tipp mit der Internetseite hardwareversand.de mal genutzt und einen PC zusammengestellt. Leider habe Ich das mit dem "Preisvergleich Links" nicht ganz gefunden und einfach mal so drauf losgelegt und zusammegestellt. Allerdings soll das so auch noch nicht die ganz finale Variante sein  !!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HV20479KDE    Intel Core i7-4790K Box, LGA1150    344,99 €
HV1138RADE    ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance, Sockel 1150, ATX    103,94 €
HV20KK21DE    16 GB-Kit Kingston 1600MHz DDR3 CL9 DIMM  XMP Beast Series    140,30 €
HV203SY5DE    Silverstone SST-RL01B-W Midi-Tower USB 3.0 Redline - schwarz    40,44 €
HVR652CSDE    Corsair VS Serie V650, Non-Modular, 80+    60,41 €
HV1040MDDE    MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5    593,83 €
HV12WGM2DE    WD Green Mobile 2TB, IntelliPower, SATA 6Gb/s    122,95 €
HV12Z740DE    Crucial MX100 SSD 128GB (2,5", 7mm)    63,99 €
HV207G4BDE    LG GH24NS Retail schwarz    19,25 €
HVZPCDE    Rechner - Zusammenbau    29,99 €

Gesamtpreis: 1.520,09 €
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC



Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Das ist halbwegs okay

- die CPU ist zum übertakten gedacht, das Board aber nicht. Wenn du übertakten willst, dann such ein Board mit Z97-Chipsatz (steht dann auch im Namen) für ca 120-150€
- ins Gehäuse gehen nur Grafikkarten bis etwas unter 28cm rein, und die MSI GTX 980 ist eben fast 28cm lang - das wird zu knapp...   passen würden zB Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 (600045852) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wobei da auch nicht VIEL mehr Platz ist, oder Cooler Master Elite 430 USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-430-KWN6) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (ich denke, die sind optisch dem Silverstone nicht unähnlich)
- die Grafikkarte ist natürlich sehr teuer - die Leistung liegt ca. 25% über einer AMD R9 290 und 20% über einer GTX 970, aber dafür zahlst du halt 300 bzw 250 Euro drauf
- die Festplatte ist sehr teuer. Nimm einfach eine Seagate 7200.14 oder Western Digital Blue mit 2000GB, sollten um die 80€ kosten. Die Green ist im Zweifel sogar langsamer
- dafür bei der SSD lieber die 256GB-Variante nehmen, die ist zudem beim Schreibspeed schneller


----------



## takti91 (15. Februar 2015)

Also Ich habe mich nochmals etwas aus dem Anderen Thread inspirieren lassen und alles etwas überarbeitet. Ich wäre glaube Ich so mit diesem Setup recht zufrieden, was meinst du ?

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX
DDR: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Mainboard: MSI Z97I GAMING ACK ITX Intel Z97 S1150 
GPU: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G 
Festplatte: 2000GB WD Red WD20EFRX 64MB 3.5" 
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 
NT: 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold
Tower: Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition Midi Tower 
CPU Kühler: KL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSB0.AUAR DVD-RW SATA

Das alles habe Ich, wie auch Tempa im Anderen Thread mit Mindfactory so zusammegestellt. Das Mainboard fand Ich aufgrund integriertem Wlan interessant. bietet Mindfactory auch einen Zusammenbau an ? Ich habe damals auch schonmal einen PC zusammegebaut, dass ist allerdings auch schon 3 Jahre her. Würde mich aber eventuell trotzdem dran wagen. Wenn Ich übrigens die 2 msi Produkte kaufe erhalte Ich noch etwas Cashback (bis 24 Uhr heute) zurück.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Das ist an sich gut, nur das Mainbaord: das ist extra für Mini-PCs gedacht,  d.h. es ist extrem kompakt und kostet auch mehr als ein gleichgutes "normales" Board - nimm lieber zB das 62045 - Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel  oder MSI Z97 GAMING 3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  oder ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3  nur als Beispiele - da gibt es viel Auswahl, die Boards tun sich da an sich alle nix. und WLAN nimmst du dann als Steckarte oder Stick, das ist auch kein Nachteil.

Zusammenbau: ich glaub das bietet MF nicht an, bin nicht sicher - aber wenn du die Bauteile wie gesagt hier Hardware im Preisvergleich  suchst und dann dort jeweils den Link zum Angebot von hardwareversand nimmst, dann hast du am ENde auch Preise ähnlich wie bei MF, und der Zusammenbau kommt dann eben erst am Ende mit in den Warenkorb und kostet 30€. Da brauchst du den "Konfigurator" also nicht. Lediglich den CPU-Kühler musst Du selber einbauen, weil das zu kritisch für den Transport ist. Das ist aber echt kein Problem.

Also zB hier die Grafikkarte http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/msi-gtx-980-gaming-4g-v317-008r-a1167948.html  dann eben den Link zu hardwareversand klicken (nicht der "Abholshop" ), in den Warenkorb legen, wieder zurück zum Preisvergleich und das gleiche erneut mit der nächsten Komponente. Und am Schluss dann eben den "Rechner ZUsammenbau" noch in den Warenkorb dazu  http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article 

Cashback: das ist wohl ne Aktion von MSI, sollte also egal sein, wo du die Karte+Board kaufst http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...s/MSI-Cashback-Mainboard-Grafikkarte-1150775/


----------



## takti91 (16. Februar 2015)

Nach gründlichem überlegen und abwägen bin Ich doch auch der Meinung, dass Ich einiges ändern musste und der von dir vorgeschlagene 1050 € PC besser ist. Er ist an für sich nicht viel schlechter aber wesentlich günstiger. Den PC baue Ich zusammen mit meinem Bruder, sollte also auch kein Problem sein 

Eine kleine Frage an dich hätte Ich allerdings noch: Würdest du eher die R9 290 oder die R9 290X nehmen ? Der Preisunterschied ist ca. 55 €, aber lohnt sich die teurere Variante ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Also, die R9 290 kommt fast an die Leistung der R9 290X heran, wenn man die 290X im "Quietmodus" betreibt - ansonsten ist die 290X um die 10-15% schneller. Aber die hat noch mehr "Probleme" bei der Kühlung, d.h. wenn du nen leisen PC willst, würde ich eher die R9 290 nehmen, und die "reicht" so oder so auch sehr gut aus. Ich selber hab eine von Asus, die R9 290 OC, also übertaktet - mit Übertaktung drehte der Lüfter dann auf über 40% auf, was ICH unangenehm fand, so dass ich den Takt etwas reduzierte - und seitdem reichen 40% aus, so dass die Karte bei voller Last nicht lauter ist als ohne Last - d.h. die Karte ist nicht zwischen den anderen Lüfter klar rauszuhören, mir kommt der PC beim Zocken nicht lauter vor als im Office-Betrieb.

Besonders gut bei der Kühlung wäre die Sapphire Tri-X OC, da muss man nur beim Gehäuse aufpassen, weil die mit etwa über 30cm noch länger als die Asus ist. zB das Sharkoon T9 Value hat maximal 30cm Platz. Das BD28 von Sharkoon würde zB reichen Sharkoon BD28 rot mit Sichtfenster   oder auch das T28 *Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster oder auch *das Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03 rot mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011052-WW)  gibt natürlich auch noch mehr


----------

